# Show set up C C please.



## RedwoodWorkshop (Dec 3, 2016)

Show went decent for my first one. always room for improvement and exposure. In this case lots of room for inprovement...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 3, 2016)

I think it looks good, great variety of things. The thing I would change is your sign. It looks, to me, too simple compared to your items for sale. The style seems wrong. Not sure how to say exactly what I mean, hopefully you can understand. Tony

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 3, 2016)

I agree. Sign looks like a last minute thought to me. No offense of course. But with all that nice stuff, it just really looks out of place. I'll attach a picture of the sign I made that I hang up above my tent when I set up at shows. I wanted something that showcased what I do (it also serves as an example piece, which has resulted in several orders for signs). I started with a banner, but felt a wood sign really fit better. I don't sell a lot of merchandise at shows. I mostly take orders, so I just have a few examples of things that I make, then they'll order it custom to what they want. I have a few things on hand, but it's really a lot different than the stuff you're offering, so I can't offer much in terms of experience there.

The handwritten note cards would look better printed. Your handwriting looks a little better than mine, but unless you have perfect handwriting, printed looks better to me.

Looks like a nice assortment of stuff, and some really nice pieces in there as well. How'd ya do?

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## LoneStar (Dec 3, 2016)

Y'all are doing better than me.... I lay my pipes out in a row, and then surround them with Business Cards and call it done

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 3, 2016)

I think you need some display stands. That always makes things look presentable.
Bottle stopper stands. Pen stands. Plate stands.
And a card holder....

And I know Colin does shows and could give out some pointers too....
@Schroedc

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 4, 2016)

Agree with the suggestions about signage. I'd consider removing the pens from the plastic tubes also... people like to handle pens and write with them.

One easy way to display stoppers is to drill multiple holes in a log section or burl cap that allows for the stoppers to stand up in the holes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks yall, I plan on getting a better sign. The funds weren't there and it was very last minute. It was my first time using a router attachment on my Dremel and freehand lol. figured I would inlay some really cheap Stone for contrast.
I was going to get one professionally made since I have no passion for making signs and don't want orders for theme lol
Should I sell less variety?


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 4, 2016)

Show what you make....more the merrier.

Maybe someone here can cnc you a sign....


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 4, 2016)

@Tony 

@Tclem 


Cnc sign?


----------



## Tony (Dec 4, 2016)

I agree with Marc, the more variety the better. @JR Custom Calls might be able to help with the sign, I don't have a CNC machine. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oops...sorry Tony...


----------



## Tony (Dec 4, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Oops...sorry Tony...



No biggie Marc.

Unless you were thinking I was the other Tony. That's just insulting!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 4, 2016)

Now that's awkward....lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Dec 4, 2016)

Of anybody here would be willing to help me with a sign I would be extremely great full. I don't have any money right now though. I already owe Peter and Paul.


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Dec 4, 2016)

This dang show was so posed to make me rich!! lol unfortunately only rich feeling of helping customers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 5, 2016)

Every show you do will teach you things: what people are looking for, different display ideas, etc. When you do them, take a minute to walk around and look at other vendor's spaces, talk to them. Notice which booths are busier and what people are carrying around that they've bought. You'll get there! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 5, 2016)

@RedwoodWorkshop -I've been doing this about 7 years so here are the things I noticed- (Don't take any of it personally, we all start out somewhere)

The tabletop looked a little busy, your display stands are wood also and I found they actually detract from your merchandise from a customer standpoint, they tend to think the stands are something you're trying to sell also... My displays are either black plastic, painted black, or covered in black fabric (You can buy tablecloths or black fabric by the yard fairly cheap)

I's also recommend looking at black tablecloths, They show less dirt and tend to make chrome and lighter items really pop, even darker woods still look good agains them

Pens- I like to have them out on racks for people to handle and write with, also put a tablet on the table for them to scribble on. I don't ink up fountain pens ahead of time but I usually keep my user pen for them to try out if they are really considering a fountain pen. Also having them in a rack of some sort frees up some table space, keep the boxes or tubes behind the table to package up after they buy.

Sign- I have to agree with folks, the sign didn't fit, Check out banners.com or vistaprint, get on their email mailing lists, they send out coupons all the time and you can get a nice banner made cheap and attach to front of table.

Pricing signage- Print out on a PC for larger signs like that, Handwritten is often hard for folks to read (My handwriting sucks, I do have handwrittien price tags but the big signs are all printed). I prefer to use a small sign near each grouping instead of just one sign they have to read through for the whole table or a large area of the table

Necklaces and things like that, Build a hanging rack, use wooden pegs, antler tips, etc. to get those items hanging so people can see how they drape plus it frees up table space.

For a first show it doesn't look bad. You aren't going to get rich right away, it takes time and experimentation to get the setup dialed in, it took me almost 5 years to get to where my setup is at now. 

Also- Look at the type of show, you said you didn't make a lot, if you have lots of competeing cheap resale or buy/sell stuff at a show, quality handmade goods don't always do as well. I started out at shows like that but as my skill improved and I was starting to make more money I took some chances on more expensive Art Shows as opposed to Craft/Bazaar type shows.

Hope this helps, I do have your PM and later this week if I get time I'll give you a call.

Reactions: Great Post 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks Colin, that is some great info. I even learned something!!!

@Schroedc

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 6, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Thanks Colin, that is some great info. I even learned something!!!
> 
> @Schroedc



He can be taught!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 6, 2016)

I had to read it over 3 or 4 times to get the info to sink in...but yes! I can!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Apr 9, 2017)

Here is a picture of a spring craft fair I did today. Still no signage but I tried to incorporate a lot of info at as low of cost as possible.
Please give feedback good the bad and the ugly.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Apr 9, 2017)

I think it looks great. I really like that you've got things at different heights, it gives it more dimension and makes it look much less boring than a single layer of things. How'd you do? Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 9, 2017)

I think it looks very nice. A price point for everyone too. All forms of credit is displayed right up front, that's good too. I like the way you stretched the table cover on the legs, that dressed it up a bit too.
I just read this again, seems like I like to say "too"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 9, 2017)

Setup looks good. Stopper prices seem a bit steep unless I'm missing something there.

I would've spent all sales proceeds at the table next to yours. Are those cinammon rolls? I'm a sucker for cinammon rolls!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Apr 9, 2017)

It was a 1 day 6 hour show walking away with 350. I feel Good about it being my second show. The stoppers didn't do great. I printed 3 price rages this time 5 up and 5 down. I eventually knocked most down 5. Although I did sell the 60 dollar set and an 80 dollar bowl. She was really nice and they were delicious!
The table cover was 25 bucks on Amazon fits 6 and 8foot table!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

